# when do you think a new ac game will come?



## Dashonthecob (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm guessing not for a while since the amiibo update came out not too long ago. Maybe in the 20s? (sounds weird saying that, whenever I hear 20s I think 1920s)

I think the next ac game with stay on the 3ds also.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 6, 2017)

I hope it stays on the 3DS but I have a sick feeling we'll all be forced to buy the switch. :C


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd say maybe 2020. The mobile game's release date was just pushed back and could end up coming out as late as spring, 2018. That'll buy New Leaf some time, especially if they release another update for New Leaf to make it able to connect to the mobile game.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 6, 2017)

Well

ACWW released 1 year after DS release
ACCF released 2 years after Wii release
ACNL released 2 years after 3DS release


Im expecting Animal Crossing Switch will come on 2018 - 2020


----------



## Dashonthecob (Feb 6, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I hope it stays on the 3DS but I have a sick feeling we'll all be forced to buy the switch. :C



i read that they didn't plan to move ac over to the switch, maybe i read it wrong but i'm convinced they'll keep in on the ds

- - - Post Merge - - -



MorningStar said:


> I'd say maybe 2020. The mobile game's release date was just pushed back and could end up coming out as late as spring, 2018. That'll buy New Leaf some time, especially if they release another update for New Leaf to make it able to connect to the mobile game.



i'm excited for it all, def going to buy the next release.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 6, 2017)

Dashonthecob said:


> i read that they didn't plan to move ac over to the switch, maybe i read it wrong but i'm convinced they'll keep in on the ds



OMG WHAT? Source? Having to buy a Switch is like, my number one gaming nightmare lol so this is good news if it's true!! ^_^
After buying City Folk, it confirmed the fact that I like Animal Crossing on a handheld. I know that you can bring the Switch to go but I'd rather bring a 3DS to go.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Feb 6, 2017)

Corrie said:


> OMG WHAT? Source? Having to buy a Switch is like, my number one gaming nightmare lol so this is good news if it's true!! ^_^
> After buying City Folk, it confirmed the fact that I like Animal Crossing on a handheld. I know that you can bring the Switch to go but I'd rather bring a 3DS to go.



i can't find the source anymore, idk a lot of people seem convinced that ac is coming to the switch but there is no way i am ever going to buy the switch just to play ac. I don't know much about the switch either and i'm not at all interested in it and i really hope that if ac comes to the switch they also bring it back to the 3ds. I'm going to be seriously disappointed if it doesn't.


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm pretty sure its gonna come to the Switch. It looked so awesome for the Fake Trailer! Balloon rides instead of trains! What a dream to come. Luckily I'm young and wont die before it comes out o/


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm thinking 2019. Which is sad to think about haha. Hopefully we'll get surprised.


----------



## Dim (Feb 6, 2017)

Right after the next 4 spin-offs!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 7, 2017)

My initial guess was in the Switch's first year but maybe 2018 is more likely.
I don't think it will be released for the 3DS however. I think the 3DS will be dead and buried by the end of the year sadly.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2017)

Since we didn't get a complete AC game for the Wii U, I am personally going to guess that we'll see a new AC in 2018 or 2019 due to the Amiibo update for ACNL and to also give developers plenty of time to work on a new, quality AC experience which will even beat the awesomeness of New Leaf.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 11, 2017)

I think a new game will come out between 2018-2020 on the Switch, but it would be nice if it was a 3Ds game.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 11, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Well
> 
> ACWW released 1 year after DS release
> ACCF released 2 years after Wii release
> ...



Don't forget New Leaf was delayed, it was supposed to launch in 2011/2012, but instead launched in 2012/2013 because it was a new engine build- look up Animal Crossing 3DS E3, 2011 and you'll see how rough it looked. Now that Splatoon 2 is done and almost out, the team should be working on Animal Crossing Switch, as they share the same development team, so it should be working on the next Animal Crossing which should be released in 2018 or 2019.




Corrie said:


> OMG WHAT? Source? Having to buy a Switch is like, my number one gaming nightmare lol so this is good news if it's true!! ^_^
> After buying City Folk, it confirmed the fact that I like Animal Crossing on a handheld. I know that you can bring the Switch to go but I'd rather bring a 3DS to go.



They're NOT going to have THREE Animal Crossing games on one system. The most they've had is 2, in Japan on the GameCube and on the 3DS now. The 3DS will be at least 7 or 8 years old before the next Animal Crossing game comes out and that dated tech is going to hold developers back. Plus, that whole console/handheld argument is lost on Switch, because without the dock, it's nothing more than an enhanced 2DS using a single screen and detachable controllers as the battery lives are similar, and sizes are, well actually, the Switch will overall be less surface area than a 2DS if you break it apart, because the screen is about the size of a folded 3DS XL, and the controllers 2 Game Boy Micros, so the thing is tiny. Not to mention there's never a need to even play it on a television, and it can do 8 local play on the units, MORE than what 3DS allows with New Leaf, so all around Switch is the FAR BETTER PORTABLE than 3DS.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 12, 2017)

im hoping its next year but im having trouble in having faith in nintendo making a new ac game anytime soon since they keep failing in terms of ac in my eyes, they keep making boring/ terrible spinoffs, pushing things back and trying to make new leaf last longer instead of making a new game
but if they do and when they do make one im sure itll be for the switch i cant see it being for the 3ds because its way outdated and there would be no real purpose in making another 3ds game


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 12, 2017)

pika62221 said:


> They're NOT going to have THREE Animal Crossing games on one system. The most they've had is 2, in Japan on the GameCube and on the 3DS now. The 3DS will be at least 7 or 8 years old before the next Animal Crossing game comes out and that dated tech is going to hold developers back. Plus, that whole console/handheld argument is lost on Switch, because without the dock, it's nothing more than an enhanced 2DS using a single screen and detachable controllers as the battery lives are similar, and sizes are, well actually, the Switch will overall be less surface area than a 2DS if you break it apart, because the screen is about the size of a folded 3DS XL, and the controllers 2 Game Boy Micros, so the thing is tiny. Not to mention there's never a need to even play it on a television, and it can do 8 local play on the units, MORE than what 3DS allows with New Leaf, so all around Switch is the FAR BETTER PORTABLE than 3DS.



Finally, someone who understands that the Switch could be far more portable than the 3DS which will be dated by the time the next Animal Crossing game comes out. We can't just hold everything back on dated technology, at some point everything will have to move on. At this rate, they will probably make a game BOTH for the 3DS and Switch which will cause issues (just look at LittleBigPlanet 3, released both on PS3 and PS4 due to it's fanbase mostly being on PS3 which caused the game to be slightly rushed and then rushed further due to SONY's greed and then becoming a failure compared to the previous games when it was released). Also, this thread is called "*WHEN* do you think a new AC game will come?", not "Do you think an AC game will come out on the Switch?". I think that we won't be getting another main-series Animal Crossing game until 2019 to 2023 (New Leaf would be 10 years old by then!).


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 13, 2017)

Predicting the next entry later than 2020 is kind of nuts to me.  It's never taken Nintendo that long to produce a new Animal Crossing.  The longest was New Leaf which took 5 years, and this year New Leaf will be 4 years old.  Given how successful the series has become, its a given they started development on the next game as soon as New Leaf was done.

My guess is next year on the Switch (Nintendo has now publicly said they hope/plan for 3DS owners to eventually upgrade to the Switch).  The Animal Crossing smartphone game means the next main game isn’t far away.  Nintendo’s whole thesis with apps is they spur sales on their own hardware.  They wouldn’t be making an Animal Crossing app if the next game was that far away.  I think we’ll get a new Animal Crossing (in Japan) within a year of the app’s release and a reveal of it some time this year.

The only question is localization which takes a long time for this game.  Japan will get it 'on time' but the rest of us might have to wait quite a bit longer.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 13, 2017)

DylanMcGrann said:


> Predicting the next entry later than 2020 is kind of nuts to me.  It's never taken Nintendo that long to produce a new Animal Crossing.  The longest was New Leaf which took 5 years, and this year New Leaf will be 4 years old.  Given how successful the series has become, its a given they started development on the next game as soon as New Leaf was done.
> 
> My guess is next year on the Switch (Nintendo has now publicly said they hope/plan for 3DS owners to eventually upgrade to the Switch).  The Animal Crossing smartphone game means the next main game isn’t far away.  Nintendo’s whole thesis with apps is they spur sales on their own hardware.  They wouldn’t be making an Animal Crossing app if the next game was that far away.  I think we’ll get a new Animal Crossing (in Japan) within a year of the app’s release and a reveal of it some time this year.
> 
> The only question is localization which takes a long time for this game.  Japan will get it 'on time' but the rest of us might have to wait quite a bit longer.



If it would be released next year, then that means they only had 1 year to work on it unless they've started development before 2017. If anything, I'd assume it will be out by 2019 or 2020.


----------



## luantoine12 (Feb 13, 2017)

If I am not mistaken Nintendo 3DS came out around March 2011 and New Leaf around a year after, so I hope not but I think it is more likely to come out next year..


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 14, 2017)

It'll come out on the Switch for sure. They need to sell more consoles, so of course they're going to put it on the Switch. Ugh. That'll be the game that makes me fold and buy the stupid thing. :\ A release date in 2 to 4 years doesn't sound too unlikely.


----------



## carp (Feb 14, 2017)

it's already been 4/5 years ;-;


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm placing my bet on 2018. Not anytime soon, anyway, since they release a huge update and New Leaf is now generating them a lot of money, what with all the amiibo card sales. I'm okay with that though, since I'm not yet done with my current town, and I won't be abandoning it even if a new game came along. This way, I have time to finish my town and also be ready to play as soon as the new game comes out, and I'll be around for the highest peak of action in the community instead of when the excitement is dwindling out.


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 14, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> If it would be released next year, then that means they only had 1 year to work on it unless they've started development before 2017. If anything, I'd assume it will be out by 2019 or 2020.



Given the success of _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ and that Nintendo begins development on the next main entry in series like Mario and Zelda *as soon as the previous title is completed*, it's extremely unlikely work on the next Animal Crossing, even if just early dev. and prototyping work, didn't start *as soon as Animal Crossing: New Leaf was done*.  Plus, by working on multiple games, Nintendo can *recycle assets*.  For example, _Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival_ has the series first HD assets, and _Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer_ has a number of new gameplay systems that could be implemented in the next game.  These things can be reused in a future title, and Nintendo gets to put out *more games in the interim*.

Nintendo *has the resources to do this* as they do with even smaller series than Animal Crossing.  Animal Crossing has become one of Nintendo's *best selling franchises* eclipsed only by Mario and Pokemon.  The series outperforms Monster Hunter, Kirby, Fire Emblem, and even Zelda. With that said, it’s worth looking at what Nintendo has said about upcoming Animal Crossing games.

Back in 2013 series *creator/director Katsuya Eguchi* said to Gamesradar they were already working on the *next game*, but said it didn't have a "concrete direction yet" and weren't sure what hardware they would develop for.  Most at the time assumed it would be a Wii U game even though he wouldn't commit to Wii U when asked directly.  (It's worth noting he had no involvement with _Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival_).  Then in 2014 Eguchi said to Polygon that Animal Crossing is “best suited for a *portable device*” and that "whether it's the Wii U or a *future hardware*, it's important to think about what environment the player will be in."

Also, in the same Polygon interview *co-director Aya Kyogoku* said she *doesn’t think Animal Crossing would work on smart-devices*, but doing "something that *supports playing on a Nintendo device*, something that relates to the information content of the game, something that brings players back to the main game […] as a catalyst to get players back into the game, it's something we might look into."  She notes "to have *reminders* […] there's something going on in the world of Animal Crossing, is something I think is great."  (This is before Nintendo had officially announced mobile apps or the Animal Crossing app.)

Then we have this statement from *Nintendo President Tatsumi Kimishima* from last year:

We are currently developing a new application for smart devices *based on* the characters and world of Animal Crossing.

As I mentioned before, the Animal Crossing series for dedicated video game systems is well-loved for its long-term playability, so we want to offer a *connection* between the *smart device application* and the world of Animal Crossing on *dedicated video game systems*. This will make it even more fun to play in *both* ways, while offering a *new style of play* for smart devices.

We are developing this application to provide consumers with strong value suitable to smart devices while also generating *synergy with our dedicated video game system* business, as this is one of the goals of our smart device business.​

Piecing this and other information together, it seems clear Nintendo plans to create an Animal Crossing app that will connect to the main game in a meaningful way but will not offer the same gameplay experience of the main games (like their other apps).  I suspect _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ will get an update supporting a connection to this app somehow.  However, I think what Nintendo did with Pok?mon and now Fire Emblem is what they will aim for with Animal Crossing, and new titles are a vital part of that.  While _Pok?mon Go_ did increase sales for older titles, *it was Pok?mon Sun & Moon that got the real benefit*.  The older games had already sold to a great many people.  It took something new to bring in real revenue.  

Animal Crossing will be in the exact same situation.  Therefore, even if it’s for some reason not the next main entry in the series, I think we will get another Animal Crossing game *within a year of the app’s release*.  And I don’t think it makes much sense for that game to go to 3DS, especially if it’s a main entry, as 3DS is approaching saturation and already has two great Animal Crossing games to offer *new 3DS buyers*.  I think 2019 is the *absolute latest* we will see the next Animal Crossing and it will release for the *Nintendo Switch*.


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Feb 14, 2017)

I predict 2019. I'm okay with this though because I'm not even finished with my current NL town.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Feb 14, 2017)

the switch is basically replacing the ds? that sucks, i'll miss it and I don't care for the switch at all but I guess maybe I'd consider it after the next ac game comes out. it's expensive but lol what do you expect.


----------



## luantoine12 (Feb 15, 2017)

Going a bit off topic!

The thing is at least with me is whenever I buy a Nintendo Console whether it's the DS, Wii and probably with the switch as well, I purchase new consoles just to play 3 games: Pokemon, Animal Crossing and Zelda. It's such a waste but I can't force myself playing other Nintendo games because they are boring in my opinion. Don't you guys think that Nintendo games became worst if you compare it to GameCube times when we had Starfox Adventure (favourite game for me, beautiful quality and music), Mario Sunshine etc... I feel like Nintendo Switch will face the same fate as the Wii U. What do you guys think?


Personally I will not purchase the game until I'm sure AC will come out and if Nintendo Switch does do poorly in terms of sales, the price will probably fall as it did with the Wii U.


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 15, 2017)

It does seem the Switch will replace the 3DS *eventually*.

Just yesterday Eiji Aonuma in an interview with Game Informer said this:

The *3DS team* and the Wii U team have *different* approaches to game development, so I don?t necessarily want to combine them and have them think together, but rather have each think about what they can *bring to Nintendo Switch* from their own perspective.​
So his point here is that the Switch doesn?t mean the end of 2D Zelda games that have only been designed for Nintendo?s handhelds since the mid 90?s and that the Switch will inherit those games.

Also, last week in The Telegraph's interview with with Switch Director Shinya Takahashi and Switch Producer Yoshiaki Koizumi, Takahashi said this:

Certainly I think 3DS from a *price perspective* is quite a bit lower, and it?s a system we?ve released a *very large library* for. So I think from that perspective it?s a very good system *for kids to have as their first system*. We still see a lot of potential for 3DS in that area. And with that in mind we?re thinking of games to release for 3DS not just in 2017, but in 2018 as well. And the hope there also is that kids playing on 3DS will also *shift over to Switch* at some *point in the future*.​
And last week TIME also did and interview with Takahashi and Koizumi.  Koizumi told them:

Whereas previously, you would play certain things on your home system and certain things on your handheld. Our hope is that Nintendo Switch can be the system that *bridges* both of those and becomes the *constant system* that you're always using.​
And Takahashi said: 

It is Nintendo Switch, so maybe we'll switch it up! Certainly, we've designed Nintendo Switch in a way that it can be used by consumers in the way that *best suits them*. I think we may see that people who have bought a Nintendo home console in the past traditionally, they may treat Switch like a home console and buy it and use it for a long period of time.

Whereas people who have been traditionally *Nintendo handheld gamers, they may buy Nintendo Switch* and then for example, if a *new version* were to come out later, then maybe they would decide to *upgrade* to that.​

Personally, I'll miss the second screen and Street Pass if it's never supported, but in every other way the Switch is a significant upgrade from the 3DS.  I suspect any time starting summer 2018 or later, Nintendo will produce new form-factors for the Switch, making Switch not just a device but a whole *ecosystem*, as Iwata said of NX before passing.

The main reason Nintendo will continue to support the 3DS another couple years is likely a matter of *price and fallback*.  But supporting and selling the 3DS doesn't mean Nintendo will put all their biggest games there.  Looking at the current lineup of games coming to 3DS, most are ports, remakes, spin-offs, and other lower budget titles.  

I think Nintendo is *waiting* until they can sell a Switch SKU at $200 (USD) or less to start actively pushing Switch as a 3DS replacement, at least for young children.  And there is some reason to suspect that might be as soon as next year.  The dock is surprisingly expensive.  A Switch SKU *without a dock* today would likely be $250 if Nintendo offered it, and that takes you halfway to $200 already.  They could also produce a "new version" that is cheaper, smaller, and doesn't use Joy-Con.

I suspect by the time games like Pok?mon or Animal Crossing are on the Switch, Nintendo will make the system much more appealing to current 3DS owners.  Their current push is pretty squarely directed at home console owners, people who own a Wii U or were on the fence about the Wii U.  This is why the big games for Switch right now are 3D Zelda, Splatoon, Xenoblade, and 64-style Mario?home console centric games.  It doesn't make sense to push this as a 3DS replacement until Nintendo can show the games handheld gamers like.

Reggie Fils-Aim? has said as much in an interview with Time saying "the consumer base for Switch is going to *evolve over time*."  Pretty clear wording.  I think they?re currently trying to sell stationary gamers on a portable system, then *later* sell portable gamers on an upgrade.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 15, 2017)

Not for a long time I hope. They updated new leaf years after it was originally released so it shows that they are not planning on making a new one yet


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 15, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> Also, this thread is called "*WHEN* do you think a new AC game will come?", not "Do you think an AC game will come out on the Switch?". I think that we won't be getting another main-series Animal Crossing game until 2019 to 2023 (New Leaf would be 10 years old by then!).





Actually, I did, my exact quote was "The 3DS will be at least 7 or 8 years old before the next Animal Crossing game comes out"- do the math, and that's 2018/2019 since the 3DS came out in 2011.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Feb 16, 2017)

New Leaf still have a huge impact in the players till today.

I don't think they should use a decoration style from Happy Home Designer since it made the game feels too weird that many players and including myself rejected it.

I also remember that a player said that Animal Crossing was born to become a handheld game.

If it get released on Switch, then people might shy away from it since we would be forced to pay in order to play online.

That would ruin all of the trading experience.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 16, 2017)

pika62221 said:


> Actually, I did, my exact quote was "The 3DS will be at least 7 or 8 years old before the next Animal Crossing game comes out"- do the math, and that's 2018/2019 since the 3DS came out in 2011.



I wasn't replying to you with that statement. It was aimed at the people who said there shouldn't be one (like the post above) when the title of the thread clearly states *when* and not do you think. I should've pointed that out. My mistake.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 16, 2017)

Hopefully in about 1-2 years, for the Nintendo Switch or other future electronics. ACNL was released in 2012 I think so it should not be very long until the next installment comes out.. well hopefully


----------



## Sir Clud (Feb 17, 2017)

I seem to recall reading somewhere that a lot of wii u games were delayed and moved to the switch since abandoning the wii u ship seems to be nintendo's joy in life. Another project that moved over was Pikmin 4. Most of the HD assets do exist from Amiibo Festival and the old Animal Crossing Plaza. As was previously mentioned, most games start development on the sequel the moment the last one was finished. I feel it will likely be a switch release in late 2017 or early to mid 2018.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 20, 2017)

2018 is the year I'm betting on. I'm pretty sure they started work on this. Most of the Nintendo Switch games that will be releasing in the following months are already finished and ready to go : Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and even Super Mario Odyssey is nearly finished. Splatoon 2 should also be finished soon too.

Except for a main series Fire Emblem title, we do not know of any Nintendo Switch title for 2018.

That doesn't mean it couldn't be 2019, but I'm pretty confident we won't have to wait until the next decade for a brand new Animal Crossing for Switch.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Feb 20, 2017)

I bet that sometime this year we will have some official confirmation that a game is indeed coming. I'd bet you any money a game is coming to the Switch. Well, it better be as that's one of the main reasons I pre-ordered my Switch. Also, looking at general release patterns you have WW in 2005, City Folk in 2008, New Leaf in 2013, so it has to come out at the earliest Q1 2018. I'd say let's see what happens at E3. I mean, New Leaf was announced in 2011 at E3 two years before the (US & EU) release, so It's highly probable we will hear something at this year's E3.


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 21, 2017)

With the advent of the switch it will likely be soon. The Nintendo switch is the ideal system for animal crossing, giving all the power of a home console while still being portable. I give it at most 2 years


----------



## Sig (Feb 21, 2017)

never


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd say during the holidays in 2019. I wouldn't be surprised if we got a tiny glimpse of it at e3 2017.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

All I want is more ACNL updates. I don't know if I want a whole new game and to abandon my current playthrough.

And I would hate to have to shell out money on Switch. But I know my wants are unrealistic with Nintendo's money magnet fingers stretching towards me every chance they get.


EDIT: AND WAIT. Isn't the Switch going to have a paid feature that becomes the only way you can get online? I don't see anybody being happy with that. I honestly don't know too much about the Switch because I've been avoiding that dumb monster.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 23, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> All I want is more ACNL updates. I don't know if I want a whole new game and to abandon my current playthrough.
> 
> And I would hate to have to shell out money on Switch. But I know my wants are unrealistic with Nintendo's money magnet fingers stretching towards me every chance they get.
> 
> ...



Yes to the online being a paid service. I believe it's going to be around $20 a year. But it's something to do with a mobile app :/


----------



## easpa (Feb 23, 2017)

More than likely with the next two years at least. I'm not planning on buying a Switch atm but a new AC would definitely tempt me...


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

Arize said:


> Yes to the online being a paid service. I believe it's going to be around $20 a year. But it's something to do with a mobile app :/



I mean it's not like $20 a year is a whole lot, but for the amount I'd have to shell out for the Switch + games, the fact that I would have to pay to use internet that I _already pay for_ is cah-raaaazyyy to me.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Hopefully sometime next year. I don't mind the paid online service especially if they're only gonna be around $30 for the whole year.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm only buying a switch because of AC, the same reason I bought a 3DS when I already had a DS  My guess is that it will be on the Switch hopefully at the end of next year. They said the app is supposed to go with the game and that shouldn't be too  long until its released  (damn super Mario run). Also I think ?20 a year is a pretty good deal but it it's like ?10 a month I doubt I'll be playing online very much.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 25, 2017)

Foreversacredx said:


> I'm only buying a switch because of AC, the same reason I bought a 3DS when I already had a DS  My guess is that it will be on the Switch hopefully at the end of next year. They said the app is supposed to go with the game and that shouldn't be too  long until its released  (damn super Mario run). Also I think ?20 a year is a pretty good deal but it it's like ?10 a month I doubt I'll be playing online very much.



It's around ?16 or ?17 once a year in the UK. I think I can deal with that.


----------



## luantoine12 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hopefully that rumour is true.. http://www.a90skid.com/rumor-animal-crossing-game-switch/


----------



## Boccages (Feb 27, 2017)

luantoine12 said:


> Hopefully that rumour is true.. http://www.a90skid.com/rumor-animal-crossing-game-switch/



Well. That was click baity. The hints the guy's talking about are Animal Crossing icons in the Nintendo Switch OS. That's his biggest argument. That's weak. But we all know it's coming. We don't know when, that's it.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 28, 2017)

Boccages said:


> Well. That was click baity. The hints the guy's talking about are Animal Crossing icons in the Nintendo Switch OS. That's his biggest argument. That's weak. But we all know it's coming. We don't know when, that's it.



There were Animal Crossing icons in the Nintendo Wii's BIOS before City Folk was even announced so it could be possible. There was even a temporary bulletin board message that was meant to appear on the Wii message area, meaning that the game was once planned to not have a bulletin board and instead the messages that would appear on the bulletin board would've been sent to the Wii's message area.


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it'll come out on the Switch. I'd rather just continue playing on my DS and I don't want New Leaf to become unpopular, but my sister is probably going to buy the Switch shortly after it comes out.
I think it's going to be 2-5 years before the new one comes out because of the update.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 3, 2017)

I hope we'll actually get a full game instead of just another spin off. I got ACNL the day it came out, so it's getting a little old at this point. I love animal crossing, so I can't wait for it to come out - I'm not as picky about the console but I prefer it on a DS. I plan on buying the switch but I'm always going to love my DS more than any other console. I'll get the game no matter what but my ds seems like it's going to be a little more travel friendly than the switch.


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 3, 2017)

Anytime from now to spring 2018.
Not too long.
They said that the mobile app will work with the game, so they should be around the same period.
Now they said the same thing about Pokemon GO, and Pokemon SM came out around 4-5 months after GO, even though we don't have compatibility yet. It will come though, there's a line of code in the games that says "Thank you for playing Pok?mon GO! Please pick up your gift from the deliveryman in any Pok?mon Center." Mostly likely an update will come out that adds a compatibility feature with the main games.
I predict a announcement at E317, since they already showed us they're working on something (the update).


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

*prays that they keep it on the DS*

Anyways... basically anywhere from 2018-2020 hopefully.
I really enjoy the series and I can't wait to see how they expand on it and keep on 1-upping themselves. The Welcome Amiibo was an amazing twist on the game that definitely made me want to play ACNL even more. In fact I just ordered the reader and 12 amiibo cards on Tuesday and I'm getting them tonight so I can't wait to scan some villagers in n.n


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 3, 2017)

People who come to this website never cease to amaze me.
They want the next AC to be on the 3DS.
One of the most profitable franchises they own.
And you guys think they will release it on their old system, not the new one they want to sell.
Sounds logical.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom (Mar 5, 2017)

Something I thought about the other day. The switch doesn't have a camera, right? And the QR code thingy with patterns was used often by many players. IF there will be an AC for the switch, I wonder what would happen to the QR code machine. I can't imagine it not being in the game considering it's popularity. Maybe you could use a phone app for it? Or something? What do you guys think?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Mar 6, 2017)

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Something I thought about the other day. The switch doesn't have a camera, right? And the QR code thingy with patterns was used often by many players. IF there will be an AC for the switch, I wonder what would happen to the QR code machine. I can't imagine it not being in the game considering it's popularity. Maybe you could use a phone app for it? Or something? What do you guys think?



Codes maybe (like in the GCN game)? I'm not too sure to be honest.


----------



## CattyPuddles (Mar 15, 2017)

I guess I can see them making the new AC on the switch, though I really hope they don't. Maybe they'll do what they did in the old days with the DS and Wii and release a version for the 3DS and the Switch?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Mar 17, 2017)

Turns out you might be able to use a smartphone to scan QR codes.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 17, 2017)

Piezahummy said:


> People who come to this website never cease to amaze me.
> They want the next AC to be on the 3DS.
> One of the most profitable franchises they own.
> And you guys think they will release it on their old system, not the new one they want to sell.
> Sounds logical.



lmfao it's true right. I'm hoping it's on the 3DS simply because I do not wanna buy a Switch. However, I am totally aware that they WILL most likely be putting it on the Switch which sucks for me. haha

It would do well on the Switch but I'm just poor. lol


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2017)

I think Nintendo will release a new AC game for the Switch perhap this time next year.  (although, Christmas this year would be better for the hype it seems to me..., but i think we'd already be hearing rumors if one was in development for this year)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> I think Nintendo will release a new AC game for the Switch perhap this time next year.  (although, Christmas this year would be better for the hype it seems to me..., but i think we'd already be hearing rumors if one was in development for this year)



Nintendo have confirmed that _Breath of the Wild_ is the last game they are producing internally for the Switch.

That means there's the possibility of a few more titles from other studios (most likely only available via the eShop), but there won't be any more Nintendo games released for it. The 3DS, on the other hand, isn't discontinued yet, and they released _Happy Home Designer_, so I wouldn't be surprised if they released two versions similar to how they released _Super Smash Bros._


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 22, 2017)

praying it comes out in 2017-2019. i'd hate to have to start my life right when i wanna start my animal crossing life


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 22, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Nintendo have confirmed that _Breath of the Wild_ is the last game they are producing internally for the Switch.
> 
> That means there's the possibility of a few more titles from other studios (most likely only available via the eShop), but there won't be any more Nintendo games released for it. The 3DS, on the other hand, isn't discontinued yet, and they released _Happy Home Designer_, so I wouldn't be surprised if they released two versions similar to how they released _Super Smash Bros._



Wait - Nintendo have confirmed that their *launch* title is the *last* internally produced game for the switch? And that other games would likely be exclusively for the eshop?? That sounds like an appalling bad business decision if so..


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Mar 22, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Nintendo have confirmed that _Breath of the Wild_ is the last game they are producing internally for the Switch.
> 
> That means there's the possibility of a few more titles from other studios (most likely only available via the eShop), but there won't be any more Nintendo games released for it. The 3DS, on the other hand, isn't discontinued yet, and they released _Happy Home Designer_, so I wouldn't be surprised if they released two versions similar to how they released _Super Smash Bros._



Evidence? This seems pretty false to me. Why would Nintendo instantly discontinue a console as soon as they release it?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 22, 2017)

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Something I thought about the other day. The switch doesn't have a camera, right? And the QR code thingy with patterns was used often by many players. IF there will be an AC for the switch, I wonder what would happen to the QR code machine. I can't imagine it not being in the game considering it's popularity. Maybe you could use a phone app for it? Or something? What do you guys think?



Kinda old but the switch does have a camera! They showed it in the presentation its on one of the joy cons


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it coming to the Switch? Of course. When? I'm not sure. 
I'd be very surprised if we didn't hear anything about it at this year's E3, even if it's just a vague comment that "it's coming" or a logo on a list of upcoming titles.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Mar 22, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Nintendo have confirmed that _Breath of the Wild_ is the last game they are producing internally for the Switch.
> 
> That means there's the possibility of a few more titles from other studios (most likely only available via the eShop), but there won't be any more Nintendo games released for it. The 3DS, on the other hand, isn't discontinued yet, and they released _Happy Home Designer_, so I wouldn't be surprised if they released two versions similar to how they released _Super Smash Bros._


i think you mean the wii u since thats what they said about the wii u XD
they wouldnt abandon their new console xD


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 24, 2017)

I believe we'll see a new title for AC either next year or in early 2019. c:


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

I sort of feel that with this new update that came out in November, we'll be seeing a new Animal Crossing by Holiday 2018 or 2019.


----------



## MajorJess (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh gosh. I hope not soon because I am going to be so tempted and want it so bad, but I definitely shouldn't splurge for one for a while.

Though, I'll definitely look forward to watching videos and getting excited about it/seeing everyone else playing so I guess if it did come out sooner that wouldn't be so bad. But I don't even have a TV so I probably shouldn't get a Switch, lol.


----------



## gyu (Apr 2, 2017)

the mobile game isnt out yet and keeps getting pushed back and im assuming they wont release another console game so shortly after the mobile version, especially since nintendo will milk all product for whatever money it can provide (ex. all the updates for ACNL/incorporating amiibo etc) 

not that i mind that much bc i will lay down money for all AC content BUT STILL LOL


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

i think 2018


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 7, 2017)

I hope it stays on the ds so I dont have to buy a switch tbh


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 7, 2017)

Hopefully at the end of this month.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Apr 8, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> Hopefully at the end of this month.



They need time to announce it, so I very highly doubt it would come out this month, or next month, or the month after that, or the month after the month after that or just any time soon.


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 8, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> They need time to announce it, so I very highly doubt it would come out this month, or next month, or the month after that, or the month after the month after that or just any time soon.



Hope it does though! Haha. 
Or even be announced at the end of this month.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 8, 2017)

Seems like never, it's been 5 years since the last one with some updates. Seems like they don't care anymore, nothing is announced. If they are working on it, i would guess 2019 as they haven't revealed anything. Hopefully they show something at e3 this year but i highly doubt it. I sound very pessimistic but it's been ages, i' starting to get annoyed lol


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 8, 2017)

Remnantique said:


> Seems like never, it's been 5 years since the last one with some updates. Seems like they don't care anymore, nothing is announced. If they are working on it, i would guess 2019 as they haven't revealed anything. Hopefully they show something at e3 this year but i highly doubt it. I sound very pessimistic but it's been ages, i' starting to get annoyed lol



I know same. I have been a fan of AC since the GameCube but I never got ACNL until last month.
I didn't have a 3ds until recently and I never got one until now because I didn't have enough money. I wanted it since its release and I was really jealous of people who owned it. ;P I watched videos but I just played WW and CF. I was going to get ACNL last year but I put it off thinking that a new Animal Crossing must soon be announced and I thought there will be no point in getting NL since it got realised ages ago. But then I got disheartened that nothing about a new game was release; not even a clue. So I decided to spend money on ACNL. But I'm glad I did because now I can say I own every game.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

I hope soon, I don't want Nintendo to discontinue the Animal crossing series !


----------



## Garrett (Apr 9, 2017)

I hope we get it by 2018 at the latest. I wouldn't worry about not having a new game, Animal Crossing is a huge seller for Nintendo.


----------

